# I'm having a miscarriage - what happens now?



## Bettydraper

Hi all - I'm 8 weeks today but had a scan yesterday which pretty much said it was over as the poor bean had no heartbeat. We have an appointment tomorrow at the hospital to discuss next steps but sod's law, I've just started bleeding. 

I'm naturally the kind of person where something has to be dropping off before I go to the doctor, so I'm inclined just to spend a couple of days resting and let nature take its course - Is that what you're supposed to do? I can't see the benefit in seeing anyone about this today but I really have no idea. I'm expecting a really awful period is that about right? What did you guys do?

:nope:


----------



## sarah1990gary

Bettydraper said:


> Hi all - I'm 8 weeks today but had a scan yesterday which pretty much said it was over as the poor bean had no heartbeat. We have an appointment tomorrow at the hospital to discuss next steps but sod's law, I've just started bleeding.
> 
> I'm naturally the kind of person where something has to be dropping off before I go to the doctor, so I'm inclined just to spend a couple of days resting and let nature take its course - Is that what you're supposed to do? I can't see the benefit in seeing anyone about this today but I really have no idea. I'm expecting a really awful period is that about right? What did you guys do?
> 
> :nope:

Hi Hunnie 
Im so sorry for your loss :cry::cry::cry::cry:
all MISC are different with everyone!!! its a scary and very lonely time even if you have everyone around you!!!!! at the end of the day you are the only one doing this!!!! and its your choice and your opinion!!!
normally practise of this in the UK IS
- if you start to bleed they will leave you to do it yourself and you will get a new scan date in a week to 2 weeks to see if all is well and your feeling ok xx

i Had one missed MISC last oct i have a d&c as my baby had dide 4 weeks previous 

the next was and eptopic in dec witch was awful i wont scare you with that one lol

one in march this year i was 4 weeks and was just like a normal period 

one in may where i got to 8weeks 6 days and that was painful i contracted alot and couldnt get off toilet for nearly 7 hours xxxx 

And yesterday i lost my plug with baby no5 and i got to 9 weeks xxxx 
so its just a waiting game xxx

im so sorry your going through this xxxxx
is this you first baby?
how are you feeling ?

ps please just remember we are all different xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AbbysMomma

Hi Betty, sorry to hear that you are having a miscarriage. Sarah is right in saying it is different for everyone. In April of this year I had a miscarriage. My first one. For some time before I knew it was going to happen. I think your body lets you know. I sort of "spotted" for 2 days before I felt a sudden gush. I went to the hospital and that was hours of waiting. In the meantime I soaked through pads (I had about 3 crammed in my underwear) every half hour or so. 5 hours after I checked in the ultrasound confirmed there was no longer anything growing inside me. For about 3 days afterwards I had to change the pads every 20 minutes before I leaked through. I ended up buying Depends and that actually helped quite a bit. After the first week of very heavy bleeding it turned into more of a "regular" period for me. I was only about as far along as you are or maybe less. I hope this didn't frighten you, but I certainly wish someone had warned me what it can be like. I would've been more prepared.
The doctor will likely tell you to wait it out, maybe tell you to get blood work, but mine started fully only a day or so after I saw the Dr. I personally would recommend waiting to see what happens, if the bleeding gets severe you are most likely having a miscarriage. Going to the Dr afterwards to make sure everything is ok will be less stressful *in my opinion*, than waiting around in a hospital to find out what you already know. Hope this was helpful. Best wishes and sympathies.


----------



## lxb

so sorry to hear about that betty. and it is different for everyone.

for me, I've decided to go through mc with medication since i have no cramps/spotting whatsoever. And the doc is worried cause it might cause infection if I dont do something about it.

So.. here's a summary
7/09/12 - HCG is 2100
7/10/12 - Medication Round #1
7/12/12 - Severe cramps & passed gestational sac (Yes, I needed to take the prescribed pain killer as what I've described to the doc seems to be similar to 'labor' pain as the uterus is contracting to get the sac out)
7/20/12 - HCG is 300
7/24/12 - u/s showed retaining product. So medication Round #2 (Only side effect from medication, no bleeding) 
7/30/12 - HCG is 35, u/s still showed retaining product
7/31/12 - D&C
8/11/12 - AF showed!

It dragged on a while for me... now i'm just glad I'm able to move on with this.

good luck :hugs:


----------



## Bettydraper

Wow, thanks ladies. It really helps to have the details, although it really does sound like each mc is different. Nothing has really happened since yesterday, I parked myself on the sofa all evening with a movie and glass of wine gearing up for the worst. My symptoms seem a lot reduced but that maybe in my head. So, off to the hospital now for that per arranged appointment, hopefully they'll give me something to speed it up as like you, I really just want to move on now. 

Thanks again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nailvarnish

Hi Betty, I had my 12 week scan booked on tuesday, sods law for me too I had some spotting 3 hours before my appointment, the u/s confirmed my baby died at 8 weeks so its taken 4 weeks for this slight cramping and spotting to start. I am booked in for d&c on weds, but hoped it might come on naturally given the light spotting, well I've done the same, not left the house only for a little walk, had pains come and go but still nothing. I just want the d&c now to get it over and done with. I've researched a fair bit, this is my 2nd missed m/c but the first time I had no spotting so booked in asap for d&c, this time I wanted the medical management but the nurse did advise that many people end up with a d&c anyway as not all of the product is expelled as lxb has said in her post. This seems quite common so i'm just going to stick with the d&c much as i wish it would have happened naturally by then.

Personally I feel that I want it over and done with asap, its taken me 3.5 years to get pregnant and I'm in my late 30's so I know I will go straight back to ttc as i've suffered secondary infertility with pcos I'm keeping my fingers crossed this pregnancy will have made my body more fertile for a little while. 

Sorry for your loss hun, whatever you decide I hope everything runs smoothly and if you decide to carry on ttc I hope it happens soon for us both xx


----------



## mummyk3

Hi Betty, so sorry for what you are going through. I understand completely, I had a miscarriage 6 weeks ago. I didn't realise I was pregnant until the Friday & went to the hospital on the Monday & was told I had lost it! So it was a real rollercoaster of emotions! I honestly never felt emotional pain like it. I had been bleeding 2 weeks before, it was really dark brown in colour & do painful! It lasted for 2 5 days, every day with extreme pain & 1 day I passed a clot of stuff. I couldn't get an appointment with my GP during this time, I got one for the day after the bleeding had stopped. I asked his advice & as he was a male doctor, I didn't feel that comfortable talking to him but he wasn't concerned at all. He said it was probably just my bodys way of getting rid of old blood & that I should wait until my next period! I explained that I'd never had anything like it before & that the pain & colour was so unusal for me. I asked him could it be a miscarriage & he said no!!! I asked him should I do a test to see if I was pregnant, again he said no!! He actually said I would be jumping the gun!!! 

I left completely dissatisfied! I ended up stressing & googling stuff up & by Fri I done a test & found it was positive! I was so happy! I didn't think at this stage the bleeding meant I had already lost it!

The following Monday I rung the female GP at my clinic & asked her opinion. Right away she got me an appointment at the early pregnancy clinic the following morning! I thanked her for her help & went to the appointment over the moon & so excited, this would have been my 4th child, only to be told I'd lost it! I really was hysterical. I had to have a d&c the following morning. The hospital was amazing but it was after that when I got home that it hit me & I cried for the next 2 
Weeks! The pain I had after both physically & emotionally was a
Awful.6 weeks later I'm still not dealing with it well, my other 3 children have kept me going but its so heart breaking. Xo


----------



## Bettydraper

nailvarnish said:


> Hi Betty, I had my 12 week scan booked on tuesday, sods law for me too I had some spotting 3 hours before my appointment, the u/s confirmed my baby died at 8 weeks so its taken 4 weeks for this slight cramping and spotting to start. I am booked in for d&c on weds, but hoped it might come on naturally given the light spotting, well I've done the same, not left the house only for a little walk, had pains come and go but still nothing. I just want the d&c now to get it over and done with. I've researched a fair bit, this is my 2nd missed m/c but the first time I had no spotting so booked in asap for d&c, this time I wanted the medical management but the nurse did advise that many people end up with a d&c anyway as not all of the product is expelled as lxb has said in her post. This seems quite common so i'm just going to stick with the d&c much as i wish it would have happened naturally by then.
> 
> Personally I feel that I want it over and done with asap, its taken me 3.5 years to get pregnant and I'm in my late 30's so I know I will go straight back to ttc as i've suffered secondary infertility with pcos I'm keeping my fingers crossed this pregnancy will have made my body more fertile for a little while.
> 
> Sorry for your loss hun, whatever you decide I hope everything runs smoothly and if you decide to carry on ttc I hope it happens soon for us both xx

Oh nailvarnish, so sorry to hear your story. A consolation for me is that I've had a couple of weeks to get my head around this, lower than expected betas, inconclusive scan results etc. But to find out at 12 weeks must be crushing. 

The hospital prescribed tablets yesterday and I'm toying with taking today as spotting isnt getting worse. But like you and the doctor say, a d&c may be required anyway at a later stage. I'm 39 so understand wanting to get straight back on it, I almost feel like I cant afford to be too sentimental about it and if i get too upset it'll effect oh too much and make him want to wait a bit. I just feel frustrated with myself and body right now, I suppose once it's over i'll let the sadness in. This limbo is so surreal! :wacko:

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## Bettydraper

mummyk3 said:


> Hi Betty, so sorry for what you are going through. I understand completely, I had a miscarriage 6 weeks ago. I didn't realise I was pregnant until the Friday & went to the hospital on the Monday & was told I had lost it! So it was a real rollercoaster of emotions! I honestly never felt emotional pain like it. I had been bleeding 2 weeks before, it was really dark brown in colour & do painful! It lasted for 2 5 days, every day with extreme pain & 1 day I passed a clot of stuff. I couldn't get an appointment with my GP during this time, I got one for the day after the bleeding had stopped. I asked his advice & as he was a male doctor, I didn't feel that comfortable talking to him but he wasn't concerned at all. He said it was probably just my bodys way of getting rid of old blood & that I should wait until my next period! I explained that I'd never had anything like it before & that the pain & colour was so unusal for me. I asked him could it be a miscarriage & he said no!!! I asked him should I do a test to see if I was pregnant, again he said no!! He actually said I would be jumping the gun!!!
> 
> I left completely dissatisfied! I ended up stressing & googling stuff up & by Fri I done a test & found it was positive! I was so happy! I didn't think at this stage the bleeding meant I had already lost it!
> 
> The following Monday I rung the female GP at my clinic & asked her opinion. Right away she got me an appointment at the early pregnancy clinic the following morning! I thanked her for her help & went to the appointment over the moon & so excited, this would have been my 4th child, only to be told I'd lost it! I really was hysterical. I had to have a d&c the following morning. The hospital was amazing but it was after that when I got home that it hit me & I cried for the next 2
> Weeks! The pain I had after both physically & emotionally was a
> Awful.6 weeks later I'm still not dealing with it well, my other 3 children have kept me going but its so heart breaking. Xo

:hugs::hugs::hugs: the roller coaster of false hope and information is awful isn't it. I have still yet to deal with either the physical or emotional aspects of this, still sat here with sore boobs and nausea, feel like its all a big con by body is playing on me. I hope you find some peace soon, maybe trying again immediately isnt for everyone, but that's all I'll be focusing on for a while!! Xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

My dr said that they usually don't have you have an ultrasound unless you are 10 weeks or over. I still requested one and I was between 5-6 weeks. In most instances you are supposed to just let your body do what it needs to. When I miscarried last month I had excruciatingly painful cramps (like contractions) and a lot of clotting. I also got to see the baby in the amniotic sac. Having a miscarriage is definately like a very heavy period with lots of clots. So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## amytrisha

I'm so sorry for your loss hun! Silly question but how are you feeling??
You just stay at home and recover hun, I had a scan the same as you at 8 wks but baby was only measuring 5wks :( that night I went home and ended up bleeding in the middle of the night but it was horrific, I couldn't get off the toilet so the midwife I rung decided to ring an ambulance for me, I went into hosp because I was losing a lot of blood but it calmed down after 8 hours + being on a fluid drip & I got discharged. A week later I went back for a check up scan to make sure everything had gone + my lining was still a bit thick so they gave me some tablets but these didn't make any difference to my bleeding as it had only started a week ago so it was still heavy :S don't know why they gave them so soon.
You'll bleed for a few weeks then most probably brown blood for a week after, my period came about a month after I started bleeding due to the mc, be aware though because your period will be different to what your normally used to! That can be a bit weird! Hope your feeling better soon hun, it's an emotional experience but you'll come out fighting :) xxx


----------

